# Strange noise from Gaggia classic



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Yo. I've heard this strange noise, coming from my classic, for a while now. It tends to occur after the machine has been on for a while, maybe a half hour, and comes from the grouphead. I only hear it when the portafilter isn't in. I've tried to get a recording but am now sure how well it came out. It's been noisier than this also.

Any ideas what this is?






Sorry for the odd camerawork. Was trying to get a good sound recording, not sure where the mic is located on my phone.

P.S. The noise stopped after I pulled some water through. Is this a pressure problem?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It's the 1 million tiny people inside who make lots of tiny cups of espresso then all pour it out of the grouphead at the same time.

Or it might be a dodgy boiler gasket letting water/steam escape when the pressure is maxed out. Just a guess.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Too much coffee today Mike,I think you need to turn the machine off!

But yeah, I'd go with boiler gasket


----------



## contrary (Feb 2, 2012)

it is the water between shower screen and solenoid. due to hi temp, it is evaporating. noise will carry on until there is no water left between them. i believe it happens when group head is clean, as it happens to me then...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds plausible. I wonder why mine doesnt do it tho.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> It's the 1 million tiny people inside who make lots of tiny cups of espresso then all pour it out of the grouphead at the same time.
> 
> Or it might be a dodgy boiler gasket letting water/steam escape when the pressure is maxed out. Just a guess.


Maybe they all have a cold? I'll backflush with some vitamin C powder.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Sounds plausible. I wonder why mine doesnt do it tho.


I've only ever noticed it when I've forgotten to put the portafilter in, and then left it on for a while. Perhaps (if all classics do this) you haven't heard it because you always remember to put the portafilter in?

So is this something I should worry about? Time to call Gaggia repairs again?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

contrary said:


> it is the water between shower screen and solenoid. due to hi temp, it is evaporating. noise will carry on until there is no water left between them. i believe it happens when group head is clean, as it happens to me then...


Ah, interesting. So I don't need to be concerned then?


----------



## contrary (Feb 2, 2012)

Django said:


> Ah, interesting. So I don't need to be concerned then?


If your machine is under warranty you do call gaggia to make sure.

however, when I first heard this noise I thought solenoid was not doing well enough to handle pressure in boiler. I dismantled shower screen and plate, it stopped. I put everything back on and drew water to head. After a while it made noise but I waited until there is no water to evaporate, noise was gone. you can try and see if it is the same for you.

I think when there are some coffee residues, they absorb the water and heat. Therefore it might not happen in every machine.


----------

